# Big yellers here



## mushroomcommander




----------



## mushroomcommander

https://flic.kr/p/TAjFpu


----------



## mushroomcommander




----------



## sharky597

Great pics, CDR. Hope you get a bunch more out there today.


----------



## mushroomcommander

Got six or seven more today but they where looking kinda mange. They already had some white mold on them. I am hoping these temps tomorrow and the rain they are calling for Monday helps a second flush pop up.


----------



## sharky597

Yeah, rain should definitely help. Got at least a week or so up here before I'll start looking but posts like yours always help to gauge how long it'll take. Happy harvesting.


----------



## Immorel

*Northeastern Illinois New Hunter*
I haven't hunted morels since I was a kid, and have the foggiest clue what to look for. Any pointers? 

Greatly appreciated in advance!


----------



## misskay

Which county?


----------



## Immorel

Kane, cook, dupage counties. I live in Kane county.


----------



## northcentral

Immorel, 
I just moved back to Central IL and was actually able to find really nice morels the past 3 years up there between 94 and 294. Any of those woods will have them. I can't tell you the woods that my honey-hole is in as I might be up there in early may. Good luck though. Not sure if they have started up there or not. We are just getting started in Central IL


----------



## sharky597

Immorel said:


> *Northeastern Illinois New Hunter*
> I haven't hunted morels since I was a kid, and have the foggiest clue what to look for. Any pointers?
> 
> Greatly appreciated in advance!


Dead/ dying elms, ash trees, slopes/ ravines and deer trails with good drainage are all places I normally look. If you find a good elm with the bark sloughing off, stop and get down low. Take your time looking and more often than not, you'll find some. Patience is a must. You'll miss many mushrooms if you don't walk slowly (unless they're the big yellows). Good luck.


----------



## Immorel

Thank you all for the priceless information. I can't wait to get out there are start hunting. I will post any results here.


----------



## Immorel

northcentral said:


> Immorel,
> I just moved back to Central IL and was actually able to find really nice morels the past 3 years up there between 94 and 294. Any of those woods will have them.


Just looked at a map, there is a lot of area between 94 and 294. Any particular city?


----------



## sharky597

Immorel said:


> Thank you all for the priceless information. I can't wait to get out there are start hunting. I will post any results here.


I don't hunt north of 80 but the only place I've been, relatively close to you, would be the Des Plaines Reserve off of Blodgett Rd. Take 55 south, past 80, over the bridge and it'll be on the west side of 55. Lots of ground and plenty of shrooms for everyone. Up to you if you feel like taking a drive.


----------



## Immorel

sharky597 said:


> I don't hunt north of 80 but the only place I've been, relatively close to you, would be the Des Plaines Reserve off of Blodgett Rd. Take 55 south, past 80, over the bridge and it'll be on the west side of 55. Lots of ground and plenty of shrooms for everyone. Up to you if you feel like taking a drive.


Thank you very much! I will check that out. Probably this weekend. And of course, share my results.  Happy Hunting!!


----------



## northcentral

Immorel, 
I have had more success near Des Plaines but I know any of those woods will have them. For beginners, try to find woods that have primarily elm trees that are dying. My "spot" is right off 94 and has produced 40+ nice size yellows the past 3 years. It isnt very big either. The great thing is that no one really goes of the trail there either. I literally found them within 2 feet of the trail, clear as day to everyone who walked by if they knew what to look for


----------



## Immorel

northcentral said:


> Immorel,
> I have had more success near Des Plaines but I know any of those woods will have them. For beginners, try to find woods that have primarily elm trees that are dying. My "spot" is right off 94 and has produced 40+ nice size yellows the past 3 years. It isnt very big either. The great thing is that no one really goes of the trail there either. I literally found them within 2 feet of the trail, clear as day to everyone who walked by if they knew what to look for


 good to know. I will try not to find your "spot". LoL
Any idea if they have started coming up this year yet?


----------



## goshawk75

Immorel,
Do some homework before you go into some of those Nature Preserves around Chicago. It is illegal to pick mushrooms in some if not all of them and they will ticket you if they catch you.


----------



## Immorel

Goshawk75, are the any places that it's not illegal, such as near rivers (state waterways)?


----------



## sharky597

Immorel said:


> Goshawk75, are the any places that it's not illegal, such as near rivers (state waterways)?


Good point about state regs Goshawk75.

https://www.dnr.illinois.gov/Parks/Pages/AllParks.aspx

Always check with IDNR about the regulations of any public land you're looking to pick them. A lot of them have regulations as to when you can pick as well (ie: after 1pm during turkey season). Des Plaines has an 8 acre section designated for the preserve but the section I referenced is not illegal. You'll see the trap shooting ranges as soon as you get off 55 and get into the park. Your best bet is to just call IDNR and ask them first. My neighbor is an IDNR officer so I always ask him first.


----------



## misskay

I meant which county did you guys find some?


----------



## carving

I just found a bunch of morel mushroom walking sticks on ebay for $30  THEY ROCK!


----------



## Immorel

Haven't been able to get out this week, but I'm gonna head out after work today, and again tomorrow. I'll share my findings or lack thereof on here.


----------



## Immorel

Do you guys recommend looking the day after a good rain or waiting a few days?


----------



## sharky597

Immorel said:


> Do you guys recommend looking the day after a good rain or waiting a few days?


I like going the next couple days after but I stay away from any overly saturated soil and stick to the loamy, well drained soil.


----------



## Immorel

sharky597 said:


> I like going the next couple days after but I stay away from any overly saturated soil and stick to the loamy, well drained soil.


I went out and it seemed like everywhere was over saturated. I sunk up to my ankles in loose dirt/mud a few times.




  








AlreadyPicked?




__
Immorel


__
Apr 17, 2017


----------



## Immorel

Does this look like a promising area??




  








May_Apples




__
Immorel


__
Apr 17, 2017











  








NearACreek




__
Immorel


__
Apr 17, 2017











  








Fields_of_Lettuce




__
Immorel


__
Apr 17, 2017


__
2


----------



## sharky597

Looks pretty good. Have you found any slopes with decent sized elms? I like to find areas with a little shade or canopy as well. That area you pictured above definitely looks picked or at least checked before. Have a few days off so I'm heading out in the morning. Good luck and keep at it. You'll find some.


----------



## Immorel

Sharky597, I am still learning to identify the trees. I have found a few south facing slopes. I scoured the bottom of the slopes, from the edge to about 30 feet inward. 

Does it matter what time of day you go out? Morning vs Afternoon.


----------



## Immorel

There are a lot of walnuts and acorns all over the ground. I haven't seen any fungus at all out there. I did notice a few small mushrooms growing in my yard yesterday after I got back. Good sign?




  








Little Shroom At Home




__
Immorel


__
Apr 18, 2017


__
2



Little shrooms growing at my house









  








Little Shroom At Home 2




__
Immorel


__
Apr 18, 2017




Little shrooms growing at my house









  








Big tree




__
Immorel


__
Apr 18, 2017











  








Big tree2




__
Immorel


__
Apr 18, 2017


__
1



What kind of tree is this?


----------



## Immorel

No luck this morning. Tried a different area. Close to a river, where I found "one" before by accident while fishing.

Back to work for the next few days. I'll try again on Sunday.


----------



## sharky597

Immorel said:


> No luck this morning. Tried a different area. Close to a river, where I found "one" before by accident while fishing.
> 
> Back to work for the next few days. I'll try again on Sunday.


Definitely hit it Sunday. Should be getting good. Wife & I found a little under 30 greys this morning. It's just starting up here.


----------



## Immorel

sharky597 said:


> Definitely hit it Sunday. Should be getting good. Wife & I found a little under 30 greys this morning. It's just starting up here.


Nice find!! How far south of Chicago are you?


----------



## Immorel

Current soil temperatures near me. Supposedly the soils needs to get up to 50 degrees for the morels to grow. If this is true, then I need to look harder.




  








Soil temps




__
Immorel


__
Apr 19, 2017




Soil temperature by me right now.


----------



## sharky597

I'm about 100 miles SW of the city but if you're looking at strictly N-S it's about 50. I almost always go in the morning and I prefer overcast because I can see them better. That's just a personal preference though.


----------



## Immorel

So they should be popping up. 

It rained for a few hours today. Would you advise waiting or going out this afternoon?

I am on my last job of the day; contemplating hitting a spot on the way home.

How far into the woods are you having to go? Just the edge or much further in? I've been all up in the woods. Checked the edge and then travelled as far as probably 300 feet inward.


----------



## sharky597

They're pretty small and hard to spot right now. There were times when I was crouched down, scanning an area for minutes at a time and walking very slowly. My wife has better eyesight than me but she was still walking slow. The next couple of weeks should be great. Usually you'll find the early season morels in areas with a little more sun, which is where we were finding ours. Later in the season, I find more in thicker brush. So basically, in the timber but on the outer areas right now.


----------



## Immorel

I found about 10 yesterday. Two were no bigger than my thumbnail. I'll go back for those later.




  








Little guy




__
Immorel


__
Apr 21, 2017




Hiding amongst the leaves









  








My total




__
Immorel


__
Apr 21, 2017


----------



## misskay

Nice! Will have to go out this weekend for sure!!!  DuPage county has them


----------



## sharky597

Awesome, Immorel. Good finds! Glad you found some. I'm taking my youngest son out in the morning. Going to be chilly but I promised I'd take him. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Immorel

misskay said:


> Nice! Will have to go out this weekend for sure!!!  DuPage county has them


 I am getting ready to go out right now. In Dupage county


----------



## geogymn

Immorel, Congratulations! You have found proven ground! Good luck & enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Tool fan

Today


----------



## Immorel

Thank you GeoGym! Last night I found 1 small morel. The search will continue this afternoon after work.
Nice find Tool Fan!!


----------



## sharky597

Found another small mess this am with my youngest apprentice. Should be getting good after some rain Wednesday.


----------



## sharky597




----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

*13 more today*


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Immorel

Awesome finds guys!! I hope to get more this week. Had a very busy weekend.

I will be getting out there tomorrow.
Good luck guys!!


----------



## misskay

Went this weekends and nothing yet


----------



## Immorel

The ones I was finding in Dupage county were very small. And there were only a few. I'm hoping that this coming weekend will be better.


----------



## jdk32581

trees, trees, trees
elms elms elms elms
ash ash ash

nothing else matters


----------



## Immorel

Wow!! That's a good batch of morels!! What county was that?


----------



## sharky597

You have a chance to go again, Immorel? Rain really got things moving so you should have some luck.


----------



## Immorel

I haven't been out in a bit. I figured the rain would help. I'll go out this afternoon after work. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Immorel

Anyone ever go out in the rain looking?


----------



## Tool fan

I did yesterday so mad only four in three hours of rain


----------



## Coop

I mean I was going to go this morning (Sheridan) but damn this won't give up!


----------



## Coop

*Rain


----------



## Immorel

I decided to go out yesterday after work. This is my findings after about 2 and a half hours in the rain.




  








IMG_6742




__
Immorel


__
Apr 30, 2017


__
2



In the rain.


----------



## Tool fan

Immorel said:


> I decided to go out yesterday after work. This is my findings after about 2 and a half hours in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Immorel
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 30, 2017
> 
> 
> __
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> In the rain.


Better than nothing I know the feeling though


----------



## Immorel

I have to say I was pretty happy about it. This is my first year hunting morels. Very inexperienced. I can't wait to get better at this.


----------



## Tool fan

Immorel said:


> I have to say I was pretty happy about it. This is my first year hunting morels. Very inexperienced. I can't wait to get better at this.


I'm new also this is my second year


----------



## Immorel

What area do you live in? I live in Elgin.


----------



## Tool fan

Immorel said:


> What area do you live in? I live in Elgin.


Rock island


----------



## Immorel

Tool fan said:


> Rock island


That's a good drive from me. Right on the Mississippi huh? I wish. I'm about 124 miles north of you.


----------



## Tool fan

Ya my wife's parents live in faredale


----------



## Tool fan

It's right buy Rockford


----------

